# 16 years of breeding at Orchids Limited



## Drorchid (Dec 24, 2015)

After 16 very enjoyable years of working at Orchids Limited, I decided to go a different path in my life and have left Orchids Limited since October of this year, so unfortunately will not be posting any more of my new orchid hybrids on Slippertalk. It has been a joy and a pleasure that I have been part of the orchid community for these 16 years, and will always look fondly back on them. Below is a collage of some of my favorite hybrids that I have created in those years (and don't worry, I will still be a member here at Slippertalk).

I wish everyone a Merry Christmas, and all the best wishes for 2016!

Robert-Jan Quene


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 24, 2015)

Oh my, Robert! That has to be a huge loss to the Fischers! But good luck at whatever your next step is. I know you will be a success.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 24, 2015)

Will you still be growing orchids?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2015)

Best of luck in your new endeavors!


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 24, 2015)

SlipperKing said:


> Will you still be growing orchids?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk



Yes, I still have a bunch of orchids growing on my window sill, and a collection of Cypripediums growing in my gardens! At least after 16 years working at Orchids Limited, I now know how to grow them 

Robert


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 25, 2015)

I trust your next pursuit will be equally successful. Thanks for the beautiful collage of some of your excellent hybrids.


----------



## Clark (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas and good luck Robert.


----------



## li'l frog (Dec 25, 2015)

Will all miss you. Your knowledge, talent and good advice have been an asset to the whole orchid community.


----------



## eaborne (Dec 25, 2015)

Good luck and best wishes!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 25, 2015)

What a great legacy of hybrids; please dont stop.


----------



## Hien (Dec 25, 2015)

Drorchid said:


> Yes, I still have a bunch of orchids growing on my window sill, and a collection of Cypripediums growing in my gardens! At least after 16 years working at Orchids Limited, I now know how to grow them
> 
> Robert



I always love to see the photos of your posts . The composite photo above is exquisite , however I think you are not using your talent to the max yet , the proof is this photo :rollhappy:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/World-Top-R...a6aba7&pid=100041&rk=8&rkt=36&sd=321954763526


----------



## abax (Dec 25, 2015)

The composite of your orchid creations is a fine legacy.
I believe in mid-life changes. I did it and have been
very happy...you will too.


----------



## troy (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks for all the great culture advice!!!! windowsill collection.....Small mounted epidendrums, bulbophyllums, some paphs, phrags, cyonches, restrepias, masdevillas...... lol..


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 26, 2015)

So many beautiful flowers!!! 
I've always wanted that Paph. Vietnamese Empress.

Wish you the very best!


----------



## Justin (Dec 26, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## trdyl (Dec 26, 2015)

Best wishes to you Robert!

Please don't be shy!


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 26, 2015)

Hien said:


> I always love to see the photos of your posts . The composite photo above is exquisite , however I think you are not using your talent to the max yet , the proof is this photo :rollhappy:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/World-Top-R...a6aba7&pid=100041&rk=8&rkt=36&sd=321954763526


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 27, 2015)

Wish you a lot of success Robert, and, thanks a lot :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## eteson (Dec 27, 2015)

Enjoy your new life! I wish both of you the best!
Thank yo so much for your legacy in the Phrag world, I am sure you will not resist the temptation of making some new crosses...


----------



## John M (Dec 28, 2015)

From a purely selfish point of view, I am sorry to learn that you've left OL. Your crosses have been exciting to see for many years and I will miss that! However, nothing stays the same and 16 years is a long time. I can understand that it feels like you need a change. I wish you all the best in your new path. Good luck and thanks for creating and posting all the great crosses over the years!


----------



## terryros (Dec 28, 2015)

I have been able to know Robert in person at Orchids Limited and can attest to his being a fine gentleman as well. He has great artistic ability that he will now be able to put to more use as he is out of the lab and greenhouse! I was very sad to see him go, but he has other passions to pursue and we should be grateful for what he has contributed. I have a number of Robert's crosses.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 28, 2015)

terryros said:


> I have been able to know Robert in person at Orchids Limited and can attest to his being a fine gentleman as well. He has great artistic ability that he will now be able to put to more use as he is out of the lab and greenhouse! I was very sad to see him go, but he has other passions to pursue and we should be grateful for what he has contributed. I have a number of Robert's crosses.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Thanks Terry! and it was a pleasure to get to meet you too! Post some of my crosses when they bloom here on slippertalk, so I will get to see them!

Robert


----------



## JAB (Dec 30, 2015)

Sorry to see you go Robert, but it sounds like you are headed towards great things. 

If you have a second, what wisdom would you impart from your past 16 years to someone who is wanting to start out in the orchid world? 

Cheers
Jake


----------



## 17andgrowing (Dec 31, 2015)

Wishing you the best.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 2, 2016)

great collage, good luck! best of the future
(i'd take one of each of the phrags listed there  )


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 2, 2016)

Good luck on your future endeavors!

We hope to see some of your own plants soon!


----------

